# Not enough quota available to process this command



## hemar (Jan 4, 2010)

I don't know what happened to my PC...I cannot run any programs, however I am able to start Windows normally. I am using Windows 2000Professional. 
after some time of logging in no new programs can be started as system cannot allocate memory for them, also it can explain why on running programs some buttons are not longer displayed, why I could copy only small files, or why icons change to default ones.
Strange is that it is not happening 100%, Please help me out anyone.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Here is what MS says :

http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc958981.aspx


----------

